# Twitter sur iphone



## xavax (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Que me conseillez vous comme appli iphone si possible gratuite pour iphone? 
Il y en a tellement que je suis perdu...
Y en a t'il qui gèrent le push?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## masterquent (23 Février 2010)

La seule application Twitter complète gérant le push que je connaisse est Twitbird.
Malheureusement, la version gratuite a des pubs. Et concernant le push, la version gratuite est limitée au push des twits écrits et postés par un autre utilisateur de TwitBird. Pour un push total, il faut payer 2,39

Plus globalement, je ne saurai que te conseiller d'aller voir ce comparatif des 4 meilleurs clients Twitter disponibles sur iPhone pour te faire une idée plus précise.
Comparatif des clients Twitter iPhone - Application iPhone


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Février 2010)

Twitterrific  (pas de push par contre )


----------



## estcethomas (26 Février 2010)

echofon sans hésitation!!!


----------



## Vijay (26 Février 2010)

J'utilisais Twitelator mais maintenant j'ai pris Echofon


----------

